# Bully Kutta



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this breed?

Came across this & found it interesting:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

absolutely good info and cool dog.makes ya wonder what else is out there.
it mentioned 3 different types of mastiffs,and the alaunt.I'm familiar with the alaunt,which was actually an ancestor of the mastiff.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very interesting! Thanks for that Candra!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ya welcome peeps  

I stumbled across & thought ya guys might likes


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

there may be some info in the cane76 section. he found alot of info and posted for me


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, I actually like the look of this breed. 

William- It does make you wonder what else is out there.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

redog said:


> there may be some info in the cane76 section. he found alot of info and posted for me


I took a quick glance, he does have a lot of interesting threads posted, going to keep combing through his page tho. It's a shame what happened  - a huge loss.



aprilortego said:


> Wow, I actually like the look of this breed.
> 
> William- It does make you wonder what else is out there.


I do too...

I think it's interesting the ancestors of this breed were around before british colonizing.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol @ the tiny ears. :roll: But otherwise a good-looking dog.


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey I know the breed pretty well actually, plan to import a few later this year more likely If you want to message me any questions on them feel free.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome Jo, I knew you would be here to help at some point


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

apbtmom76 said:


> awesome Jo, I knew you would be here to help at some point


thats cause you be winky dinkin evrbudy that runs up or down the block!hehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah ok I am gonna laugh at that, cause I am a super firendly person, and I d owink at a lot of ppl


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> awesome Jo, I knew you would be here to help at some point


You know it I LOVE this breed


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes ma'am, is what I told LG in chat one day, glad ya spoke up


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay! I remember, this is an interesting breed. Just wonder if the APBT derived from an ancient breed like this?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The bully kutta is a mix of local herding dogs and western gladiator dogs.
The majority of them sold to outsiders are just expensive mutts.


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> The bully kutta is a mix of local herding dogs and western gladiator dogs.
> The majority of them sold to outsiders are just expensive mutts.


Hehe Not quite. No herding breeds in there the Sage Koochee was introduced in the strains to make the breed but then again that isn't a herding breed by any means. And while they share some of the same ancestors as western breeds they aren't derived from them. And I agree with the last sentence that or just poorly breed as it is with every breed, but this is a breed you really need to research before getting and if you do that it's as easy as telling an American Bulldog from an APBT.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Good post angel.

Candra, there is a thread in the Gold Mine in Cane76s forum where he discussed them as well

EDIT: I just saw that dave said the same thing as i did about Keiths forum


----------

